# Akku entlädt sich sehr schnell



## Der Geiger (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und habe mal eine Frage zum MacBook Air..

Ich habe das Notebook nun schon 2 Jahre & bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings wirkt es in letzter Zeit so, als würde sich der Akku extrem schnell entlanden.

Ich habe den Laptop gestern mal offen stehen gelassen. Kein Programm lief im Hintergrund und der Akku ist in 1 Std. um knapp 30% gefallen.. 
Weiß mir jemand zu helfen?

Lieben Dank.


----------



## EuroCent (13. Dezember 2017)

Naja es gibt eine Methode um zu Prüfen ob der Akku einen Defekt hat.
Lege den Akku in ein Handtuch und wickele es ein.
Danach für 4 Stunden in den Tiefkühlfach legen.
Aus dem Fach entnehmen und bei Zimmertemperatur auftauen lassen.

Dabei ist es wichtig, das Handtuch zu Wechseln, den Akku auf ein anderes Frisches Handtuch legen und auftauen lassen.
Je nachdem kann es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern.

Vielleicht Hilft ja der Trick 
Hat bei meinem Lappi und Handys bisher immer Funktioniert 

WICHTIG: Es sei auch zu Erwähnen dass nicht immer ein sogenannter (Memorie-Defekt) besteht. Es kann auch einfach sein dass der Akku mal zu Warm/Heiß war und die Kondensatoren die die Akku-Leistung speichert einen Wegbekommen haben.

Deinen Test mit dem Hintergrund-Prozessen aufs Minimum, ist ein Trugschluss, versetz den MacBook in einen Abgesicherten Modus oder wie es bei Apple auch immer heißen sollte 

Das jedoch sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen, den das sollte man Wirklich nur machen wenn man auch Plant ggf. einen Neuen Akku zu Erwerben.
Generell ist es so dass viele Akkus deswegen nach gewisser Zeit an Kraft verlieren, weil beim Laden eines Vollen Akkus die Akku-Kondensatoren zu Warm laufen und dadurch die Spannung nicht mehr gehalten werden kann.

Daher sollte man immer den Akku nur zum Laden am Laptop/Macbook belassen, ansonsten trennen und schon hält er Länger.


----------



## Kalito (13. Dezember 2017)

@EuroCent : Bei einem MacBook Air. kann man den Akku nicht ausbauen


----------



## EuroCent (13. Dezember 2017)

@Kalito warum sollte es nicht gehen?
Link: Akku tauschen bei einem MacBook Air

Dort wird dir sogar gezeigt wie Du ihn ausbauen kannst, sofern er keine Gewährleistung mehr hat 
Wie gesagt Ich gebe aber keine Garantie dass der Tipp auch beim Apple MacBook Air funktioniert


----------



## ComFreek (14. Dezember 2017)

EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Es sei auch zu Erwähnen dass nicht immer ein sogenannter (Memorie-Defekt) besteht.


Bei Lithium-Ionen-Akkus gibt es den nicht mehr: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulator#Kein_Memory-Effekt



EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> [...] die Kondensatoren die die Akku-Leistung speichert einen Wegbekommen haben.


Ich bin zwar kein Elektrotechniker, aber welche Kondensatoren meinst du?  Die Kontrollschaltkreise um den Akku haben sicher ein paar Kondensatoren, aber heutige Consumer-Akkus selbst funktionieren auf chemischer Basis.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mich im Internet mal dazu "informiert"*, ich habe noch grob folgende Richtlinien im Kopf:

- Du solltest auf jeden Fall vollkommene Entladungen, aber auch vollkommene Ladungen vermeiden.
- Halte den Akku zwischen 30 - 70% Ladestand.
- Vermeide kurze Ladungen, d.h. warte wirklich bis der Stand 30% erreicht hat und lade dann _bis_ 70% auf.
- Lade den Akku vor langer Nichtbenutzung auf ~60%. (Das wird von dem Battery Tool auf meinem Lenovo Notebook auch so vorgeschlagen.)

*) Die Richtlinien kamen nicht von wissenschaftlichen Seiten, sind also sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich empfehle, das nochmals zu recherchieren.


----------



## cwriter (14. Dezember 2017)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> - Du solltest auf jeden Fall vollkommene Entladungen, aber auch vollkommene Ladungen vermeiden.


Vielleicht noch etwas dazu:
Der Arbeitsbereich von LiPo und LiIon (was eigentlich dasselbe in anderer Verpackung ist), liegt bei ~2.8V bis ~4.2V (Nennspannung 3.6V oder 3.7V).
Manche Undervoltage Protection ICs haben einen Cutoff bei 2.5V, was aber schon sehr knapp ist. "Gute", schonende Controller gehen etwa von 2.9V bis 4V (+/- 0.1V).
Das heisst: Wenn der Controller gut ist, dann ist die Anzeige der Akkukapazität egal. Theoretisch könnte der Computer schon 3.3V als "leer" (0%) lesen, was noch weit von einem leeren Akku entfernt ist. Wie es praktisch umgesetzt wird, weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.
Aber hier kommt ja gerade ins Spiel, dass man den Akku durchaus brauchen will. Klar kann man es oft vermeiden (z.B. sollte man den Laptop nicht monatelang am Strom mit 100% Ladezustand halten, wenn man nicht vorhat, ihn mitzunehmen, aber wenn man es tatsächlich braucht, macht das auch nicht viel. (Ein stark beanspruchter Laptop von 2009 hatte nach 8 Jahren Betrieb noch 80% Kapazität).


ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin zwar kein Elektrotechniker, aber welche Kondensatoren meinst du?  Die Kontrollschaltkreise um den Akku haben sicher ein paar Kondensatoren, aber heutige Consumer-Akkus selbst funktionieren auf chemischer Basis.


Die Kondensatoren da drauf haben tatsächlich keinen Einfluss auf die Akkukapazität, sondern werden i.d.R. nur für die Kompensation einiger Störsignale oder schlechten Stromquellen verwendet. Und die gehen sehr selten in die Brüche.


ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> - Vermeide kurze Ladungen, d.h. warte wirklich bis der Stand 30% erreicht hat und lade dann _bis_ 70% auf.


Das dürfte LiPos eigentlich ziemlich egal sein. Ich glaube, das kam noch aus NiCd-Zeiten (wie auch der Memory-Effekt).



EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Es kann auch einfach sein dass der Akku mal zu Warm/Heiß war und die Kondensatoren die die Akku-Leistung speichert einen Wegbekommen haben.


Die heutigen Controller haben einen Temperature-Shutoff, und das weit bevor irgendwelche Elektronik schaden nimmt (der Akku macht weniger mit). Einige empfehlen ein max. temp. bei 50° C, da kommt Elektronik noch nicht einmal ins Schwitzen.



Der Geiger hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe den Laptop gestern mal offen stehen gelassen. Kein Programm lief im Hintergrund und der Akku ist in 1 Std. um knapp 30% gefallen..
> Weiß mir jemand zu helfen?


Hast du die CPU-Auslastung (und vor allem die CPU-Frequenz) angeschaut?
Höhere Frequenzen und niedrige Auslastung sind immer schlecht, manchmal ist es auch einfach das OS, das noch etwas macht.
Unter Linux kann man die maximalen Frequenzen leicht begrenzen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob und wie es unter Mac geht.


cwriter


----------



## Der Geiger (14. Dezember 2017)

Okay, vielen Dank.
Das Problem ist, dass der Akku im MacBook integriert ist. Möchte den echt ungerne aufschreiben. Bin eine Laie in dem Gebiet.
Okay, dass man den Akkustand zwischen 30 und 60% halten soll ist mir eigentlich neu.
Weil wofür hab ich denn einen Laptop, wenn ich den nur zwischen diesen Bereiechen geladen haben darf & was ist, wenn ich den mal beruflich brauche & dort lange unterwegs bin...


----------



## cwriter (14. Dezember 2017)

Der Geiger hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Akku im MacBook integriert ist. Möchte den echt ungerne aufschreiben. Bin eine Laie in dem Gebiet.


EuroCent ja auch, keine Bange 
Diese Akkutricks kann man normalerweise getrost ignorieren, die Geräte wurden gebaut, dass man sie normal nutzen kann, ohne zu Tricks greifen zu müssen.



Der Geiger hat gesagt.:


> Okay, dass man den Akkustand zwischen 30 und 60% halten soll ist mir eigentlich neu.


Wie schon gesagt: Es belastet den Akku weniger, aber selbst bei täglichen Schwankungen von 0% bis 100% hält der Akku locker 8 Jahre. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Die Aussage müsste sein: _Wenn_ es vermeidbar ist, z.B. wenn der Laptop eine Woche lang zuhause am Strom hängt, dann _kann_ man den Akku schonen. Wenn nicht, bist du immer noch im spezifizierten Garantiebereich, halt einfach nur auf 2 Jahre (der Akku sollte auch dann 8 Jahre halten, ich habe auch nie besondere Vorkehrungen getroffen).

Und wie auch schon gesagt: Es ist sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass den Computer einfach etwas im Hintergrund machte, was sehr viel Strom brauchte, als dass der Akku hin ist. Aber dazu bräuchten wir mehr Informationen.

Gruss
cwriter


----------

